# [solved]Flakey usb with sandy bridge mobo

## tholin

I got a new sandy bridge based system with a Asus P8P67pro mobo yesterday and I'm having problems getting usb to work.

The first problem I had was that the keyboard didn't work in grub, syslinux and other things like that. I have two keyboards and both works fine in bios(yes, I know it's not bios anymore) but usually only one of them works in grub. If I move it around it might work sometimes. I had it working yesterday but this morning after boot it didn't work any longer. I moved it to a new port and then back again and now it works again. Bios doesn't have a lot of usb settings. There is an option for disabling legacy usb support but no usb device is detected if I disable that.

After booting the kernel the keyboard works fine but my big logitech mouse doesn't work. It's always working in bios. I've tried to move it around but it's dead in all ports. It's detected and it gets power but no input. My compact laptop mouse works fine. The logitech mouse got a battery and is charged over usb so maybe the problem have something to do with the extra power requirement.

Checking dmesg reveals a lot of error messages related to usb. Looks like it's trying to reset an usb hub over and over. I plugged out all other usb devices to try to narrow down the error. Here is lsusb output.

```
# lsusb -t

Bus#  4

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x1d6b Product 0x0003

Bus#  3

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x1d6b Product 0x0003

Bus#  2

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x1d6b Product 0x0002

  `-Dev#   2 Vendor 0x8087 Product 0x0024

    |-Dev#   3 Vendor 0x045e Product 0x00db     (Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000)

    `-Dev#   4 Vendor 0x0cf3 Product 0x3000     (bluetooth module on mobo)

Bus#  1

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x1d6b Product 0x0002

  `-Dev#   2 Vendor 0x8087 Product 0x0024

    |-Dev#   3 Vendor 0x045e Product 0x0737      (Microsoft Compact Optical Mouse 500)

    `-Dev#   6 Vendor 0x046d Product 0xc06b      (Logitech G700 Laser Mouse that doesn't work)
```

Bus 4,3 are usb 3.0 and I don't use that. Bus 2 are all ports on the back of the computer and bus 1 are the front panel.

```
# lsusb -v

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.38 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1a.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.38 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               3.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         3 

  bMaxPacketSize0         9

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0003 3.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.38 xhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 xHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:03:00.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             4

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  bHubDecLat          0.0 micro seconds

  wHubDelay          4080 nano seconds

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 5Gbps

   Port 2: 0000.0100 5Gbps

   Port 3: 0000.0100 5Gbps

   Port 4: 0000.0100 5Gbps

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               3.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         3 

  bMaxPacketSize0         9

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0003 3.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.38 xhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 xHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:06:00.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             4

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  bHubDecLat          0.0 micro seconds

  wHubDelay          4080 nano seconds

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 5Gbps

   Port 2: 0000.0100 5Gbps

   Port 3: 0000.0100 5Gbps

   Port 4: 0000.0100 5Gbps

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.

  idProduct          0x0024 Integrated Rate Matching Hub

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0001  1x 1 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             6

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       50 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.

  idProduct          0x0024 Integrated Rate Matching Hub

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       50 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 7: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:0737 Microsoft Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x045e Microsoft Corp.

  idProduct          0x0737 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Microsoft

  iProduct                2 Compact Optical Mouse 500

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 HID-compliant MOUSE

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      62

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:c06b Logitech, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        32

  idVendor           0x046d Logitech, Inc.

  idProduct          0xc06b 

  bcdDevice           65.00

  iManufacturer           1 Logitech

  iProduct                2 G700 Laser Mouse

  iSerial                 3 E52DB3FA0035

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           59

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 U65.00_B0035

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              498mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      67

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 None

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength     122

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0014  1x 20 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:00db Microsoft Corp. Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 V1.0

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x045e Microsoft Corp.

  idProduct          0x00db Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 V1.0

  bcdDevice            1.73

  iManufacturer           1 Microsoft

  iProduct                2 Natural� Ergonomic Keyboard 4000

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           59

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      60

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 None

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      86

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0cf3:3000 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0cf3 Atheros Communications, Inc.

  idProduct          0x3000 AR3011

  bcdDevice            2.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

syslog with dmesg with verbose usb debug on

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [notice] Linux version 2.6.38 (root@multivac) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Gentoo 4.5.2 p1.1, pie-0.4.5) ) #5 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 20 09:05:44 CEST 2011

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Command line: root=/dev/sdg6 vga=0xF02

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009a800 (usable)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 000000000009a800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cefcf000 (usable)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000cefcf000 - 00000000cf026000 (ACPI NVS)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000cf026000 - 00000000cf5a2000 (reserved)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5a2000 - 00000000cf5b3000 (ACPI NVS)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5b3000 - 00000000cf5ca000 (reserved)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5ca000 - 00000000cf5cc000 (usable)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5cc000 - 00000000cf5d4000 (reserved)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5d4000 - 00000000cf5de000 (ACPI NVS)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000cf5de000 - 00000000cf63a000 (reserved)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000cf63a000 - 00000000cf67d000 (ACPI NVS)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000cf67d000 - 00000000cf800000 (usable)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 000000022f800000 (usable)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] DMI 2.6 present.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/P8P67 PRO, BIOS 1502 03/02/2011

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] No AGP bridge found

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] last_pfn = 0x22f800 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] MTRR default type: uncachable

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 00000-9FFFF write-back

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] A0000-BFFFF uncachable

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] C0000-D3FFF write-protect

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] D4000-E7FFF uncachable

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] E8000-FFFFF write-protect

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 0 base 000000000 mask E00000000 write-back

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 1 base 200000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 2 base 0D0000000 mask FF0000000 uncachable

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 3 base 0E0000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 4 base 22F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 5 base 230000000 mask FF0000000 uncachable

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 6 disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 7 disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 8 disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 9 disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] original variable MTRRs

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 8GB, type WB

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 1, base: 8GB, range: 1GB, type WB

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 2, base: 3328MB, range: 256MB, type UC

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 3, base: 3584MB, range: 512MB, type UC

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 4, base: 8952MB, range: 8MB, type UC

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 5, base: 8960MB, range: 256MB, type UC

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] total RAM covered: 8184M

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Found optimal setting for mtrr clean up

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 16M 	num_reg: 7  	lose cover RAM: 0G

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] New variable MTRRs

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 1, base: 2GB, range: 1GB, type WB

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 2, base: 3GB, range: 256MB, type WB

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 3, base: 4GB, range: 4GB, type WB

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 4, base: 8GB, range: 512MB, type WB

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 5, base: 8704MB, range: 256MB, type WB

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reg 6, base: 8952MB, range: 8MB, type UC

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] e820 update range: 00000000d0000000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] last_pfn = 0xcf800 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000cf800000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 0000000000 - 00cf800000 page 2M

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] kernel direct mapping tables up to cf800000 @ 1fffb000-20000000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-000000022f800000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] 0100000000 - 022f800000 page 2M

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] kernel direct mapping tables up to 22f800000 @ cf7f6000-cf800000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f0420 00024 (v02 ALASKA)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: XSDT 00000000cf01d068 0004C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: FACP 00000000cf025a50 000F4 (v04 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: DSDT 00000000cf01d140 0890D (v02 ALASKA    A M I 00000000 INTL 20051117)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: FACS 00000000cf5d5f80 00040

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: APIC 00000000cf025b48 00092 (v03 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cf025be0 001D6 (v01 AMICPU     PROC 00000001 MSFT 03000001)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: MCFG 00000000cf025db8 0003C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 MSFT 00000097)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: HPET 00000000cf025df8 00038 (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI. 00000004)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0007bfffff] PMD -> [ffff8800bc000000-ffff8800c31fffff] on node 0

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] Zone PFN ranges:

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x0022f800

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] Movable zone start PFN for each node

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] early_node_map[5] active PFN ranges

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] 0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009a

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] 0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000cefcf

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] 0: 0x000cf5ca -> 0x000cf5cc

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] 0: 0x000cf67d -> 0x000cf800

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] 0: 0x00100000 -> 0x0022f800

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] On node 0 totalpages: 2091230

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] DMA zone: 2 pages reserved

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] DMA zone: 3920 pages, LIFO batch:0

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] DMA32 zone: 829836 pages, LIFO batch:31

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] Normal zone: 16996 pages used for memmap

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] Normal zone: 1226140 pages, LIFO batch:31

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x00] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 0, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Allocating PCI resources starting at cf800000 (gap: cf800000:2f51c000)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] PERCPU: Embedded 26 pages/cpu @ffff8800cec00000 s75008 r8192 d23296 u262144

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pcpu-alloc: s75008 r8192 d23296 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2059896

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [notice] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdg6 vga=0xF02

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] xsave/xrstor: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Checking aperture...

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] No AGP bridge found

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Memory: 8158340k/9166848k available (5254k kernel code, 801928k absent, 206580k reserved, 3712k data, 484k init)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Preemptable hierarchical RCU implementation.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] 	RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] 	Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] NR_IRQS:512

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Extended CMOS year: 2000

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] Console: colour VGA+ 80x43

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] console [tty0] enabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] hpet clockevent registered

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] Detected 3410.802 MHz processor.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6821.60 BogoMIPS (lpj=3410802)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Security Framework initialized

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Initializing cgroup subsys blkio

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] using mwait in idle threads.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: Core revision 20110112

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Setting APIC routing to flat

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz stepping 07

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, generic architected perfmon, Intel PMU driver.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ... version:                3

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ... bit width:              48

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ... generic registers:      4

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7 Ok.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Brought up 8 CPUs

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Total of 8 processors activated (54574.16 BogoMIPS).

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] NET: Registered protocol family 16

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: bus type pci registered

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI Error: [RAMB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110112/psargs-359)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Could not execute arguments for [RAMW] (Region) (20110112/nsinit-349)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cf5dd898 006F4 (v01    AMI      IST 00000001 MSFT 03000001)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 006F4 (v01    AMI      IST 00000001 MSFT 03000001)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cf5d4d98 000E4 (v01    AMI      CST 00000001 MSFT 03000001)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [warning] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 000E4 (v01    AMI      CST 00000001 MSFT 03000001)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [notice] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x18, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c8000-0x000dffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xffffffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0100] type 0 class 0x000600

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0101] type 1 class 0x000604

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1c3a] type 0 class 0x000780

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9629000-0xf962900f 64bit]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:19.0: [8086:1503] type 0 class 0x000200

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9600000-0xf961ffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 14: [mem 0xf9628000-0xf9628fff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 18: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1c2d] type 0 class 0x000c03

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9627000-0xf96273ff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1c20] type 0 class 0x000403

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9620000-0xf9623fff 64bit]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1c10] type 1 class 0x000604

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:1c12] type 1 class 0x000604

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:1c14] type 1 class 0x000604

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:1c16] type 1 class 0x000604

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:1c18] type 1 class 0x000604

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6: [8086:244e] type 1 class 0x000604

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.7: [8086:1c1e] type 1 class 0x000604

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1c26] type 0 class 0x000c03

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9626000-0xf96263ff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1c46] type 0 class 0x000601

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1c02] type 0 class 0x000106

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xf070-0xf077]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xf060-0xf063]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xf020-0xf03f]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf9625000-0xf96257ff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1c22] type 0 class 0x000c05

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf9624000-0xf96240ff 64bit]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0xf000-0xf01f]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0142] type 0 class 0x000300

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xf8000000-0xf8ffffff 64bit]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf9000000-0xf901ffff pref]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci 0000:01:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xf90fffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1033:0194] type 0 class 0x000c03

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9500000-0xf9501fff 64bit]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf9500000-0xf95fffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:05:00.0: [197b:2362] type 0 class 0x000101

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xe040-0xe047]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 14: [io  0xe030-0xe033]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xe020-0xe027]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 1c: [io  0xe010-0xe013]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xe000-0xe00f]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 24: [mem 0xf9410000-0xf94101ff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf9400000-0xf94fffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:06:00.0: [1033:0194] type 0 class 0x000c03

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9300000-0xf9301fff 64bit]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf9300000-0xf93fffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0: [1b21:1080] type 1 class 0x000604

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 07-08] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf9200000-0xf92fffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0x000c8000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:01.0: [1102:0002] type 0 class 0x000401

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:01.0: reg 10: [io  0xd080-0xd09f]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:01.0: supports D1 D2

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:01.1: [1102:7002] type 0 class 0x000980

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:01.1: reg 10: [io  0xd0a0-0xd0a7]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:01.1: supports D1 D2

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:03.0: [1106:3044] type 0 class 0x000c00

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:03.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9200000-0xf92007ff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:03.0: reg 14: [io  0xd000-0xd07f]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:03.0: supports D2

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:03.0: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:08:03.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf9200000-0xf92fffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf9200000-0xf92fffff] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000c8000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:09:00.0: [1b4b:9172] type 0 class 0x000106

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xc040-0xc047]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 14: [io  0xc030-0xc033]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xc020-0xc027]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 1c: [io  0xc010-0xc013]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xc000-0xc00f]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 24: [mem 0xf9110000-0xf91101ff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf9100000-0xf910ffff pref]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# disabled

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 09-09]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf9100000-0xf91fffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX6._PRT]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX6.BR24._PRT]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX7._PRT]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC control (0x1c) granted

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] vgaarb: loaded

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [notice] SCSI subsystem initialized

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] libata version 3.00 loaded.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009a800 - 000000000009ffff 

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000cefcf000 - 00000000cfffffff 

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000cf5cc000 - 00000000cfffffff 

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000cf800000 - 00000000cfffffff 

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] reserve RAM buffer: 000000022f800000 - 000000022fffffff 

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Switching to clocksource hpet

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] pnp: PnP ACPI init

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000dffff window]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xd0000000-0xffffffff window]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x00000000 window]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed19fff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [debug] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff]

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] system 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] has been reserved

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] system 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff] has been reserved

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #6

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #2

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #3

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #5

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #7

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #4

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1

2011 Apr 20 09:33:20 multivac [info] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU

----------

## tholin

I got some help to figure this one out. What happened was that there was insufficient bandwidth on usb bus. I didn't have any high bandwidth device connected but usb devices can allocate bandwidth in case they need it and both my keyboard and mouse tried to grab a whole lot of it.

Looking into the /sys/kernel/debug/usb/ehci/*/periodic file it's possible to see how much bandwidth is reserved (debugfs required). I don't know why the keyboard tried to allocate that much bandwidth but it did and moving it to the front panel connector worked. Moving the mouse to the front panel did not work for some unknown reason.

----------

